# Anyone here eatin' their predators



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

Why or why not? I feel not enough people have even tried it, and when it comes to eatins, I will try it at least once. 

so discuss it, if you've tried it, was it good? If not what's keeping you? The meat eater fact, dog/cat complex, superstition?

I just haven't got one downed yet


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Most of us have eaten crow at one time or another but usually not by choice.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

glenway said:


> Most of us have eaten crow at one time or another but usually not by choice.


Crow is a delicacy best served with a sidedish of humility.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott Leysath is 'Eating Crow' on Dead Meat - Sunday Night on Sportsman










New Berlin, WI - (February 8, 2013) - The phrase 'eating crow' is about to enact a literal meaning as Scott Leysath is going to change a popular myth about the black-flying scavenger. Sportsman Channel, the leader in outdoor television for the American Sportsman, is taking viewers to the Deep South for an unforgettable journey of Dead Meat. Leysath and his friends will give viewers an 'A to Z' education on harvesting and preparing crow for consumption in Georgia and South Carolina. Tune in for an epic hunting and culinary adventure with Dead Meat on Sunday, February 10 at 8:30 p.m. ET/PT.

Crow's are typically associated with death, scavenging, bad luck and leaving a foul taste in your mouth when eaten. Leysath's first stop is Milledgeville, GA where he and his fellow hunters set up their blinds for a successful crow hunt that yields forty birds. Cleaning out a crow does not include the usual steps of most birds and Leysath is happy to diagram the basics of preparing the bird for consumption. After consuming the crow, Leysath travels to South Carolina to the Charleston Bay Gourmet restaurant to seek out the advice from another chef on preparing a crow for a different flavor.

"I must admit, after trying the crow with breadcrumbs in Georgia, it was fairly neutral in taste and a little chewy," said Scott Leysath, Host of Dead Meat. "When my friends in South Carolina got their hands on the meat, they add their own twist and let a few customers sample the meat which garners more than a few interesting expressions."


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything I have killed....I hav tried at least once....something's I have tried a few times just to make sure I tried it cooked different...I won't eat k9 again...really didn't like taste....beaver is great.....raccoon not bad...groundhog good....bear awesome....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beaver is better than great !


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 on loving beaver although I've never had it cooked.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I should hav known it would go that way.....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Do you shave the beaver first Don?


No I just lather them ! :tongue:


----------



## jkanesmith (Feb 4, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Beaver is better than great !


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

So back to the topic = ) If you have tried cougar or coyote, has anyone turned them into Jerky? If I wanted to, and I took it to a company, would they look at me funny and turn me down?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was gonna post someth'in on eat'in wild meat but I learned my lesson years ago (that was a funnie thread.lol.)

beavertrapper--- you should have never have gotten our "he ain't all there,is he" pro staffer started.lol. :naughty:

This beaver eat'in thing could go on for days.lol. :runforhills:

awprint:


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha I just read through it, seems like everytime something uncomfortable like eating bobcat or coyote comes up. The thread goes all over the place.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> LMAO.....that's what makes this site so special!!!LOL.....I don't think there's a thread on here where the latter posts have much.....if anything... to do with the original post.LOL


I'll agree with statement!!!!lol


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I should hav known better by now.....ur right catcapper......my mistake....lol


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Mountain Lion is okay, bobcat is okay as well. Bear is really good, especially after they have been eating all them blueberries!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Would it be impolite for me to add my two cents in on beaver? I have had good beaver and bad beaver, period.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

chopayne said:


> Haha I just read through it, seems like everytime something uncomfortable like eating bobcat or coyote comes up. The thread goes all over the place.


You gotta remember there young'in---some of these old farts on PT have been out in the timber waaaayyyy too long.lol. :camp:

awprint:


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

I've heard bobcat and lion are good, but I'd never eat a canine. The smell of the anal glands puts me off.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

mnshortdraw said:


> I've heard bobcat and lion are good, but I'd never eat a canine. The smell of the anal glands puts me off.


 You're starting at the wrong end.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> You're starting at the wrong end.


Your kill'in me old timer.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Clothespins.


----------



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

When I get my first yote I'm gonna make jerky and hope for the best. As far as bear, I barley count them in the predator diet group and would have no problem just butchering it like anything else


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

hassell said:


> You're starting at the wrong end.


 :roflmao:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Me and the fiancé usually just cut up the yotes I shoot and eat em like sushi. It bolsters the immune system.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

4Cody4 said:


> Me and the fiancé usually just cut up the yotes I shoot and eat em like sushi. It bolsters the immune system.


sarcasm right?


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

chopayne said:


> sarcasm right?


Lol!

I hope so....eating yote like sushi wouldn't be wise for your health.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bear is good eating,if handled and cooked properly


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yote sushi

There is no sarcasm font.


----------

